# Dogsitting



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So, the boyfriend is off housesitting for a friend, therefore I'm stuck (if that's what you want to call it) dogsitting his husky, Showa. Just thought I'd share a few pics....

The boys doing their own thing:









Showa looking out the window:









Showa planning to eat Brady:









Brady baring it all:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Backseat driver:









Hanging out:









Snuggle buddies:









Obsessed Brady looking for momma:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Funny captions! I swear after seeing all these pictures of people, besides RFD I'm the oldest!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww they're both beautiful dogs! Love those ice blue eyes!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Such handsome boys! They look like they're havin' a good weekend together. If Showa dosen't actually eat Brady. :tongue:

Richelle


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Brady doesn't look as thrilled to be having a slumber party as Showa! 
Hope the 3 of you have a fun weekend!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are both adorable...they make a good pair and great photos! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So gorgeous. XD

It's funny how many people tell me they've never seen a red and white Siberian Husky before, only the gray and white and black and white.

They look like they're having fun.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures. thanks for sharing!
But.... now my husband wants a boston. 


I might as well move into a flipping zoo.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Funny captions! I swear after seeing all these pictures of people, besides RFD I'm the oldest!


Oh whatever...age doesn't matter. :biggrin:



Khan said:


> Brady doesn't look as thrilled to be having a slumber party as Showa!
> Hope the 3 of you have a fun weekend!!


Poor Brady, he always looks so sad. The only time he doesn't is when he's panting. 

I think he is a little miserable though, Showa has so much more energy than him...he keeps bugging him when he wants to sleep. :tongue:



CorgiPaws said:


> Great pictures. thanks for sharing!
> But.... now my husband wants a boston.


Haha...no way??? That's awesome. :biggrin: Brady converts people over to the Boston way. :wink:My friend got a Boston because of Brady. She just recently joined here actually. I think you commented on the photos she posted.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I love red huskies :biggrin:Awesome pups!


----------

